# New Posts updating oddly



## matt01 (Mar 19, 2008)

Hello,

Is there a reason that the Forum page shows a new post having been made, been the post is not visible in the thread? Not sure if that makes sense. An example:

Democrates come out of the closet shows a post by Seb this morning, but the last post is from Dr Mike. There have been many instances such as this recently. Am I doing something wrong?

Thanks.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 19, 2008)

I don't understand. I've never had a problem with a post being made but invisible unless it's been deleted.


----------

